# belkin router keeps shutting down



## beaniebaby03 (May 9, 2007)

i have a belkin router connected to my ntl modem,my kids on there computer,connect to the router wirelessly,but every so often,the belkin router turns itself off,and i have to keep unplugging/re-connecting the mains lead into the router....Any ideas,or do you think i need a new router...Also,in my network connections,the router isnt shown in the list,should it be?
thanks
BB


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try a firmare upgrade for the router first, many times that will correct issues like this. Also, P2P applications will do this to many SOHO routers, you might want to stop that kind of activity.

The only time the router appears in Network Places is if UPNP is enabled on the router.


----------

